# Euphemisms



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Gotta love euphemisms. Polite ways of expressing disagreement or annoyance for example.
Heres one to start:

With all due respect, .................

When people use that one I always think they must feel no respect at all. 
With all due respect, I dont respect you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 3, 2019)

I see it as a polite overture to express an opinion. A forewarning....


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

I notice in the paper sometimes when someone has suicided they merely say 
"was found dead, there were no suspicious circumstances".


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

And how often do people say they were "annoyed" when they were actually  "fuming mad" "ropeable".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 3, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> I notice in the paper sometimes when someone has suicided they merely say
> "was found dead, there were no suspicious circumstances".


Are you changing the subject?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

Of course a lot of these euphemisms are my interpretation so dont  take me too seriously.Whats that? You dont already? ☺
heres another
_I know where you are coming from ..................
I know where you are coming from and you would do us all a favour by staying there._


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

Bless your heart.............


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Bless your heart.............


Haha.   We "GRITS" know how to use that one.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

At the risk of ........
At the risk of sounding arrogant, I look down on you.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 3, 2019)

At the risk of sounding rude, are you the same age as my great grandfather?


----------

